# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Ζητώ βοήθεια για την κατασκεύη κλουβιού για παπαγάλο Μακαο

## ραφαηλ

Καλησπερα παιδια...Μπορω να κανω ενα κλουβι μονος μου για μακαο αν ναι με τι υλικα και πως ..?Ευχαριστω...

----------


## copa

Έχεις προηγούμενη εμπειρία από κατασκευή κλουβιού;

----------


## ραφαηλ

Oxi δεν εχω...Αλλα πιστευω πως θα τα καταφερω....Εχω διαβασει μερικα πραγματα ομως...

----------


## Windsa



----------


## ραφαηλ

Φοβερο  ::   ::  !!!!Με τι υλικα εχει κατασκευαστει?

----------

